# Macherps 4th Annual Show



## pbolomey (Mar 30, 2008)

Photos taken this morning. Lots and Lots of people here, lots and lots of snakes and lizards to buy, lots and lots of equipment and accessories for sale too. Anthony Stimson has just started the first show. Doors close at 4pm.


----------



## pbolomey (Mar 30, 2008)

Some of the herps on display


----------



## Erin_Jane (Mar 30, 2008)

Damn... I am so annoyed that I got called into work today  Looks like I missed out big time


----------



## symbol (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah i went there got a blotched python and a childreni. I thought it was very good. I think my highlight was the caramel childreni, he/she was beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peterwookie (Mar 30, 2008)

I got a baby bluey for $15 it was a great day out there


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 30, 2008)

i got 1kg of woodies for only $60! But was not toooo much if you don't like snakes or common stuff. i was hoping for.but heaps of common stuff eg (beardies/bluies/ costal carpets)


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 30, 2008)

i was helping out extreme pets so i missed for this year looks like it was awsome.


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 30, 2008)

my 1st time there, took my g/f and parents, 
my oldies really liked the coffie table enclosure, so now my dad and i will build one and i talked them into getting some ridgies to keep in there.. 

didn't take much convincing..hehe

loved the big darwin carpet.. my mum and g/f didn't realise how big my darwins are going to get.. they were a little concerned to say the least, me and the old man just laughed at them.. sooks.


----------



## symbol (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, i seen the coffee table enclosure!! Fantastic really!!!


----------



## Shonfield (Mar 30, 2008)

anyone else got some pics?
love to see more even though i was there haha


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 30, 2008)

my pics didn't turn out very well..
flash shots reflect off the glass
and.to many people bumping into you when trying to do no flash shots


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Mar 30, 2008)

i wanted to buy some accies but i was short on cash this week so i hope i can get some soon so if any1 has some let me know.


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 30, 2008)

w3ap0n said:


> i wanted to buy some accies but i was short on cash this week so i hope i can get some soon so if any1 has some let me know.


i got in early to buy my accies and i was glad i did coz there wasn't many for sale and when i went to pick em up there was only one left for sale..


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 30, 2008)

Why did I miss this coffee table enclosure! That's annoying. 

Big improvement on last year... I'm impressed.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Mar 30, 2008)

cma_369 said:


> i got in early to buy my accies and i was glad i did coz there wasn't many for sale and when i went to pick em up there was only one left for sale..


 

Yeh when i go thee there was only 3 left. Was the person selling them a young guy?. Do you know if he comes on this site i want to know if he still has the one left. If he dose can let me know his name and stuff you canpm me.

Cheers


----------



## arbok (Mar 30, 2008)

great fun, i know Kane to alot of pics


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 30, 2008)

posted this earlier on other thread,
i went and completely enjoyed it! was a really really good event! so much to look at and buy. shame i dont live in Sydney my pockets would be empty for cash lol well worth flying from the coast for 
i met one Aps goer, Kane ie mr spike  was very nice, hehe i love the little card he made 
the photos and things on display were soo awsome, some people excell in photography so much especially the bullock photos haha i went back at the end and wanted a calendar or something but mum didnt want me to spend any more money so i went :lol:
i ended up with a book on frogs, and some frog call cds and a necklace & ring and stuff lik that. but i got lots of numbers and cards!!! very nice animals there indeed! (i intend on doing a few calls for some froggies and other stuff hehe)

if any of you saw a chick with blonde hair wearing a greyish skirt, and black leggings (i borrowed from my cuz), black top and a grey jacket, that was me  (sydney was alot colder then i expected lol)


Kind regards,
Nat


----------



## Squishy (Mar 30, 2008)

where are the pics of the ppl!!! this is as much a social thing as a reptile thing we want ppl pics!!!!:lol:


----------



## Nikki. (Mar 30, 2008)

Woo! It was absoloutely amazing!! I too spent $60 bucks on a bucket of woodies hehe 
I met almost everyone from aps there .I had a great day i spent amost 7 hrs there haha


----------



## waikare (Mar 30, 2008)

Yea the show was awesome lots of snakes on display i so wanted to buy another one but was a bit short changed after buying the missus to turtles for her birthday


----------



## Tim.Arm (Mar 30, 2008)

i got some alright pics my favourite was the GTP enjoy.


----------



## symbol (Mar 30, 2008)

Id be interested to hear how many people actually went today. I assume they would have some sort of tally? Would be interesting. I got there early, by the time i left, it was very crowded.


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

Was a great day - congratulations to the MacHerps organisers - was even bigger and better than last year...

I must say, the Caramel Childreni that took out first place was well deserving - my humble little Stimmie looked even more humble next to that absolute cracker...

Was also great to meet a few new APS people there (I was the fella wandering inside the fence line most of the day) - I hope I didn't lead anyone astray as I was answering an absolute barrage of questions. i was very impressed by the number of people looking for more information about the animals on display, I think it was a great show for the non-keepers in that regard. The larger snakes were definately people's favourites there - and again, I apologise to the many people who asked me ages of snakes - I really wasn't sure... 

Someone mentioned that they were disappointed in the lack of 'normal' animals - I have to admit I was the complete opposite. I was AMAZED by the variety of animals we had - who would have thought that we would have had two Caramel Childreni, Keelbacks, Baritji, Stephen's Banded Snakes, a plethora of Whip Snakes and some Stephen's Bandeds...? let alone the stunning specimens of the more standard animals - Hugsta's new morph MD was a stunner!!

Thanks guys, I had a great day out and hope you all had the same - see you at Illawarra Reptile Society show NEXT WEEK! 

Simon


----------



## Tim.Arm (Mar 30, 2008)

and some more.


----------



## Mullet (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is a few pics from 2day


----------



## Hetty (Mar 30, 2008)

Yup, kudos to Pete, Pablo and the other organisers and volunteers, you did a great job 

There were plenty of animals, and it was nice to see some of the less common species kept.


----------



## arbok (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah i saw u  I was with Kane and my sis most of the time, he pointed all the aps memebers out lol



herpsrule said:


> posted this earlier on other thread,
> i went and completely enjoyed it! was a really really good event! so much to look at and buy. shame i dont live in Sydney my pockets would be empty for cash lol well worth flying from the coast for
> i met one Aps goer, Kane ie mr spike  was very nice, hehe i love the little card he made
> the photos and things on display were soo awsome, some people excell in photography so much especially the bullock photos haha i went back at the end and wanted a calendar or something but mum didnt want me to spend any more money so i went :lol:
> ...


----------



## symbol (Mar 30, 2008)

Gday all does anyone know who's line the Caramel childreni came from today at the show?? It was simply stunning.

Andrew


----------



## dpeica (Mar 30, 2008)

What won the peoples choice thing? It better have been the d.rhodogaster...


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

*Dpeica* - The Scrubby got it...


----------



## dpeica (Mar 30, 2008)

Bloody herpers..don't know a real snake when they see one.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Mar 30, 2008)

The show was unreal! Scrub python was my favourite! 

I was in absolute love with all the animals there, I ended up buying two water dragons and a baby bluey there, and I went thinking Id buy nothing! they are unreal little creatures, never had em before but I plan to get heaps more stuff now!


----------



## FAY (Mar 30, 2008)

I had a great day..met up with my mates and met some new ones!
Great social event as far as I am concerned.
Ummeed and AAArred over a caramel children's to buy but resisted the urge...


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 30, 2008)

Squishy said:


> where are the pics of the ppl!!! this is as much a social thing as a reptile thing we want ppl pics!!!!:lol:



NO WE DONT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mias (Mar 30, 2008)

i helped today i was on the door for a while handing out flyers i was the one with blondy curly hair i think i saw nikki at the end of the day but didnt really sus out aps members i was to busy great day nice animals


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm glad to hear it was successful, I'm disapointed I couldn't make it. And who's that dashing young man in the very first photo of the thread? Great shot. <3


----------



## snakes_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

I went with my family and a great day was had by all.
Thanks Macherps for a great day.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Mar 30, 2008)

mias said:


> i helped today i was on the door for a while handing out flyers i was the one with blondy curly hair i think i saw nikki at the end of the day but didnt really sus out aps members i was to busy great day nice animals



were you the blonde curly haired lady who had that unreal ute parked right outside the door?


----------



## Mullet (Mar 30, 2008)

More pics


----------



## mebebrian (Mar 30, 2008)

The bloke in the 1st pic is Henry Cook, i got a awesome lil sand swimmer from him today, nice bloke, top show, 10x better than the newcastle show. A great day out for more an if i had the cash i'd a bought 2 of everything!!!

But damn i want me a scrubbie like that one!


----------



## Tiliqua (Mar 30, 2008)

Was an awesome day! 
Big pat on the back to the Macherps team. Was great to see some of my herper mates i don't see often like Simone and Bryony.
The D.Rhodogaster, Keelback and the mother Alpine Bluey were highlights for me! The prices on Canberra Exotics' tanks were amazing, and the timber coffee table enclosures were a classy way to display reptiles (well compared to the melamime i use lol).
Congratulations to the winners of the show also, there was some tough competition. Perhaps add more show classes in the future? eg. Python, colubrid/elapid, dragon, skink, monitor, gecko? There was enough specimens from each family to happily fill each of these classes, even at the expense of turning the winning plaques into blue/red/green ribbons?
Perhaps look into professional security in the future shows? The volunteers that helped on security done a good job, but i think having a security guard at the exit, monitoring exhibits and one walking around the retail hall would be more beneficial, today's volunteers would understand what I'm hinting at.
All in all, a fantastic day out, with a good variety of animals on display.

P.S I was sure there was at least 6 types of gecko for sale


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Mar 30, 2008)

Just wanted to know if Henry Cook is a member on this site i want to ask him some thing.


----------



## spongebob (Mar 30, 2008)

Tiliqua said:


> P.S I was sure there was at least 6 types of gecko for sale



There were 6 species on my table and I saw amyae also.


----------



## BenReyn (Mar 30, 2008)

does anyone know who won the raffle? 

i was sure my 4 tickets would be enough!!


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 30, 2008)

w3ap0n said:


> Just wanted to know if Henry Cook is a member on this site i want to ask him some thing.



Yes, "Nephrurus".


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks MrSpike


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 30, 2008)

Aslan said:


> Was also great to meet a few new APS people there (I was the fella wandering inside the fence line most of the day) - ...


 
Were you behind the fence early in the day? Where you the one i asked about the whip snakes and you refered me to another guy?


----------



## zulu (Mar 30, 2008)

*re Macherp*

Arrr yes Nephurus (Henry Cook) i got two terrific looking someting a rather sandswimmers or sandswollowers,look like little woma pythons with legs,woma skinks.! :lol: Heres a few pics of some characters,anthony stimson,nevilee burns,simon watherow and Jamie (Pythoninfinite) with his cool setup!


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

*GSXR* - That would have been if I sent you in the direction of Bob


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 30, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *GSXR* - That would have been if I sent you in the direction of Bob


 
Ah, okay.that was you then!


----------



## expansa1 (Mar 30, 2008)

symbol said:


> Gday all does anyone know who's line the Caramel childreni came from today at the show?? It was simply stunning.
> 
> Andrew



Yes Andrew, it was mine.

Craig


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

*Expansa *- I told Gab the minute she put it down next to me that it would take the prize...my poor little Stimmie next door felt a litte out of his league I think


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 30, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Ah, okay.that was you then!



Josh, sorry I couldn't chat to you properly today mate. I was flat out. I wish I had bumped into you later on as I would have liked to catch up.

Kane


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 30, 2008)

Tiliqua said:


> Was an awesome day!
> Was great to see some of my herper mates i don't see often like Simone and Bryony.



Was awesome to see you too matey - hope to see you and others at the CARA Reptile and frog Expo in May!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 30, 2008)

MrSpike said:


> Josh, sorry I couldn't chat to you properly today mate. I was flat out. I wish I had bumped into you later on as I would have liked to catch up.
> 
> Kane


 
That's alright mate,next time .
I didn't want to hold you up.Looks like you had a few sales, you had quite a nice looking set up with some nice animals.


----------



## expansa1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *Expansa *- I told Gab the minute she put it down next to me that it would take the prize...my poor little Stimmie next door felt a litte out of his league I think



Hi Aslan,
What sort of cage did she have it in?

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

*Expansa* - Large URS tank with black gravel - the black gravel was the best thing in the world for that little cracker - the contrast looked incredible...


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 30, 2008)

hey
i had a ball there, i was there the day...but i had to be!!! it was well worth it and...that caremal childrens was just YUCK.....nah im joking....was good! my stuff was right next to the gtp so woow!!! 
i didn't here who one the raffle tho???
who waas the guy with the little elapids and stuff??? gotta talk to him!

Luke


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

*Luke* - Were you the jester with the Jackies, Childrens and Spotteds...?

The Whips, Marsh snake, RBB and Browns were Bob Gleesons...


----------



## dunno103 (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah 

I had a great time met up with some people haven't seen for sa while and caught up with some I've been wanting to meet.

Cheers


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 30, 2008)

And who won the raffle prize? I haven't received a phone call yet!


----------



## gillsy (Mar 31, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *Expansa *- I told Gab the minute she put it down next to me that it would take the prize...my poor little Stimmie next door felt a litte out of his league I think


 

Sorry mate, that was me.

I set up th location of most of the animals.

Both the keelbacks and the GTS were my favourite .

Yes ryan we get your hint .

It was a great day, i'll post some pics tomorrow. I've only just gotten home and after over 12 hours on my feet i'm stuffed.

Thanks to everyone who helped out. 

Cheers
David


----------



## gillsy (Mar 31, 2008)

Fay, feel free to pass on any phone numbers or email addresses of the guy I introduced to you for wanting to join the illawara club.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 31, 2008)

Here are some more photos:


A natural timber enclosure (these enclosures were fantastic looking - this one was $700)
Mike Swan and his Herp Books
Peter Johnson with a captive audience
The Red Cedar Coffee Table complete with Beardies
Hazzard and Slateman


----------



## Hickson (Mar 31, 2008)

Some more:

The vets inspecting Green Tree Snakes
Sand monitor
Lace Monitors
Bredli in one of the Natural Timber enclosures
Stephens Banded Snakes



Hix


----------



## Hickson (Mar 31, 2008)

Coastal Carpet
Canberra Exotic Pets (all the vertical tanks were sold on the day).
Scrubby
Gabrielle latta at the AFTCRA stand
Pugsly and his photos



Hix


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 31, 2008)

It Was a great day , spewin I only remembered my camera once I had got there ;(

I think I must of walked past that many APS members and didnt even know it,.
Next time we should all wear a coloured armband or coloured t-shirt or something,. it would be interesting to know how many ppl were from APS.

Cant wait for the next show at CastleHill


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 31, 2008)

gosh i cant seem to think how i missed all these aps goers :shock: if only i had of met more... i was walking around with mum asking her for everything lol.. oh well, next time i fly to Sydney  ill meet more hopefully hehehe



Nat


----------



## pugsly (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't think enough credit has gone to the organisers of this day.

It takes many months and hard work, and the Mac Herps team need a big pat on the back!

Oh, and an ice bath after all of the set up and pack up over the two (and a half) days, I think Pete is still down there loading things into a truck, these things don't happen without the very hard work of the Volunteers, so a big thanks to all of you.


----------



## Brettix (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah was a top day,thanks to all the organizers.
Next year all aps members should have username name tags,
as i only spoke to Aslan and Jason L.
As i would of liked to meet more aps members.

I picked up 1 kg of woodies for $60 and a pair of alpine blotched blueys,pretty cool.


----------



## thenicewitch (Mar 31, 2008)

What an unreal day!

I got a very cute hatchie Bredli that I have named 'Spike' and I have a girlfriend for him lined up. She will be ready for me in a couple of weeks and I have already named her 'Drusilla'


----------



## FAY (Mar 31, 2008)

A big Congratulations to Pablo and his crew for a great day!
It certainly was very successful and as pugsly has said, people don't realise all the hard work that is involved in organising something like this.
Great Work guys!


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 31, 2008)

Just a few dodgy shots i took.

By far the highlights for me was the pink tongue skink on steroids (bad light glare in that pic), the Sand Monitor and Perentie's and the stunnign number of Cape Yorks that were there. After seeing the milli geckos, i now want a pair of them too


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 31, 2008)

Just a few more.

I can't remember what that exotic tree skink was called but it was damn fine to me.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 31, 2008)

Monkey tailed skink- Corucia zebrata


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Morelia_Hunter!

I thought it was gorgeous.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 31, 2008)

Unfortunately Monie, they're exotic.



Hix


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 31, 2008)

Hix said:


> Unfortunately Monie, they're exotic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



Yes i know Hixie, hence my disappointment and why i couldn't remember its name. IF it was something i could keep then i would not have forgotten lol


----------



## thenicewitch (Mar 31, 2008)

I had a great day!

I love the Scrub Python! What a beautiful snake and it was in an awesome enclosure!


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *Luke* - Were you the jester with the Jackies, Childrens and Spotteds...?
> 
> The Whips, Marsh snake, RBB and Browns were Bob Gleesons...


 
Aslan: i don't know about jester but year, i had them in the 3 wooden boxes, the stupid jackies were always hiding on the light cages:lol: but yea i was basically next to the gtp!

thanks, is he a member on here?

Luke


----------



## Aslan (Mar 31, 2008)

*Thenicewitch* - It was definately a nice Scrubby - was a little flighty at first but looked great and had a fantastic temperament...


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 31, 2008)

o yea, my spotteds also had some mesterious netted dragons on them...don't know whos they were but any way i was also next to some tree frogs and near the scubby and sandie, i begged my dad to buy that sandie...no luck but!!!


----------



## Aslan (Mar 31, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> Aslan: i don't know about jester but year, i had them in the 3 wooden boxes, the stupid jackies were always hiding on the light cages:lol: but yea i was basically next to the gtp!
> 
> thanks, is he a member on here?
> 
> Luke


 
Luke you peanut! I was talking to you all bloody day! didnt realise it was you...I had the Gillens, Ackie and Stimmie...  Hahaha, strange how that happens 

Don't think Bob is online at all mate...he is at most MacHerps meetings though...


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 31, 2008)

AAAAAAAAA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
i couldnt find ya after it was time to pack up...to ask ya what ya forum name was and couldn't say cya!!! 
mate i tell you what, your the nicest person ive ever met, i wish i could of talk longer HA HA HA

cheers,

Luke


----------



## Aslan (Mar 31, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> AAAAAAAAA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> i couldnt find ya after it was time to pack up...to ask ya what ya forum name was and couldn't say cya!!!
> mate i tell you what, your the nicest person ive ever met, i wish i could of talk longer HA HA HA
> 
> ...


 
Hahaha - geez, in that case you must have had me mixed up with someone else 

Nah, was good to have a chat with you - did we ever find out who owned those Netteds...?


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL, nah, no one couldn't have given that info apart from you LOL

yea apperntly it was pablo!!! they were pretty cool! my dad couldn't stop looking at them LOL hes going to buy a tank now and have 4-5 in an enclosure in our hall way LOL...dreamer he is...just like me LOL

Luke


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 31, 2008)

So....who won the raffle prize?


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 31, 2008)

yea, i didn't here who won???


----------



## mattmc (Mar 31, 2008)

some of my photos of the day.....well all of em...was real lazy :?

neph just seems to pop up all the time 

cheers


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 31, 2008)

HA HA HA...i like that last picture!!! is it all you guys or are you in a car and saw all of them?


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd like to find out how many new members signed up to mac herps for the first time on the day?. I wonder how many will actually turn up for meetings or they just signed up so they could buy reptiles. 
I renewed my membership and will be attending mac herps meetings in the future as i've never ben to one  don't get time, someday i will make some though....was planning on going on good fri but didn't get home from work till 8. 
Once again a big thanks to everyone that made this show happen, it even re ignited my mates interest in reptiles, before then he was even thinking of giving his beardy to his brother but now has bought a couple of petes little eastys to look after and enjoy.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 31, 2008)

The raffle was won by vivien barbour, the taxidermist. she chose the snakes so kane got th ebeardies as the winner of the junior category.


----------



## Brettix (Mar 31, 2008)

Signing up as a member was not needed,not 1 seller asked me or my mates if we were members.


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 31, 2008)

Hahaha Pete, like I needed 2 more Beardies.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 31, 2008)

Might be a good idea to keep that bit secret - just in case DEC read this thread


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Mar 31, 2008)

was a good day. shame i didnt get to meet some moe people, i spoke to lots but i didnt realise who they were....haha.

what did people think of the over all quality of the animals? i was abit dissapointed. some great snakes and lizards but imo the large majority were very average......? obviously the best stuff is at home getting ready fo breeding but it would be nice to see some more top quality at the shows.

the scrubby was great! hugstas MD was a real stunner, cant wait to see how that colours up! zac had some nice snakes, and henry had some great geckoes.


----------



## pugsly (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought the Diamonds were gorgeous.


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 1, 2008)

Brettix said:


> Signing up as a member was not needed,not 1 seller asked me or my mates if we were members.


I know, it was a good excuse to renew my membership though.


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 1, 2008)

cma_369 said:


> I'd like to find out how many new members signed up to mac herps for the first time on the day?. I wonder how many will actually turn up for meetings or they just signed up so they could buy reptiles.
> I renewed my membership and will be attending mac herps meetings in the future as i've never ben to one  don't get time, someday i will make some though....was planning on going on good fri but didn't get home from work till 8.
> Once again a big thanks to everyone that made this show happen, it even re ignited my mates interest in reptiles, before then he was even thinking of giving his beardy to his brother but now has bought a couple of petes little eastys to look after and enjoy.
> 
> ...


 
i can't go to the meetings :cry: its to far away for us


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 1, 2008)

Hix said:


> Here are some more photos:
> 
> 
> Peter Johnson with a captive audience


 
Hey Hix,

What are you doing taking pictures of my wife and kids???

....and more importantly, cropping me out of the photo!!! LOL :lol:

Great day, nice animals, did anyone see Zacs (snakepower) awesome specimens???

Well done to all the people that had a hand in making it soo successful.


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 1, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> i can't go to the meetings :cry: its to far away for us



M5 makes it quicker. Where in Sydney are you?


----------



## Jason (Apr 1, 2008)

pugsly said:


> I thought the Diamonds were gorgeous.



have to agree with you on that....the 3 diamons on display were very nice, especially the B+W one!


----------



## Leezel73 (Apr 1, 2008)

I went too... and I loved it considering I dont really like snakes... I'm slowly getting used of the idea thats why I joined here... My husband and son want to get a snake next year... My son (4 years old) LOVES SNAKES and he was sooo excited that he got to pat 2 crocs in the one day!!!


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 1, 2008)

Jason said:


> was a good day. shame i didnt get to meet some moe people, i spoke to lots but i didnt realise who they were....haha.
> 
> what did people think of the over all quality of the animals? i was abit dissapointed. some great snakes and lizards but imo the large majority were very average......? obviously the best stuff is at home getting ready fo breeding but it would be nice to see some more top quality at the shows.
> 
> the scrubby was great! hugstas MD was a real stunner, cant wait to see how that colours up! zac had some nice snakes, and henry had some great geckoes.



I missed seeing you there mate. Meet you at the bar for the CARA Expo?


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 1, 2008)

near hornsby area!!! :| took us ages to get to the indoor sports center. 



salebrosus said:


> M5 makes it quicker. Where in Sydney are you?


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 1, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> near hornsby area!!! :| took us ages to get to the indoor sports center.



Well then there will be no excuse as to why you can't make the CARA event then hey


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 1, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> near hornsby area!!! :| took us ages to get to the indoor sports center.


 
Your excuse is valid, im talking about the people that live in the macarthur area that just wanted to make an impulse buy like i did but i guess each to there own if they want to get involved with other people that share the same interest as they do in reptiles.


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 1, 2008)

I met a few people there. With these 3, it seems we've been friends for a long time it was just great to see them. 

I still missed seeing many. Will make sure I catch you next year, ok Simone? Didn't see you


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG its the 3 amigos


----------



## mattmc (Apr 1, 2008)

that was our possy on the bikes luke ....all about 100 of us 

nah we were driving back up the hum highway and for like 5 mins...vroom vroom vroom


----------



## W.T.BUY (Apr 1, 2008)

pbolomey. Somebody told me that that container full of netteds was yours. Was it? Are they for sale. Why were all there tails munched?


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 1, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> I met a few people there. With these 3, it seems we've been friends for a long time it was just great to see them.
> 
> I still missed seeing many. Will make sure I catch you next year, ok Simone? Didn't see you



LOL, i was there, you may recognise me if gillsy posts what i think is a horrendous photo of me 

I will see you next year for sure! Glad you had a safe trip back.


----------



## wheatus (Apr 1, 2008)

im with pugsly those dimonds were awesome showed really good variation in colour and pattern. not to forget the other ones that were in the white tank, they looked incredible too.


----------



## mattmc (Apr 1, 2008)

if you managed to spot this ugly mug it was MEEEE!!! 

mind you i took this photo myself pointing the camera up at me on some random setting 

cheers


----------



## pbolomey (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi all, 

On behalf of the committee, I would like to thank everyone for supporting this years Show. To all the volunteers and non volunteers that help on the day and setup a big thanks. We attracted a crow of around 2 Thousands. 

There are a few issues that we will tackle for next year and now that we have found a permanent venue to hold our shows we will adapt the venue to suit us. The committee will be meeting this Friday and a debrief of the show will point out some of this issues and improvements to be made only for the better. 

If you have any suggestions please email them to us [email protected]. One thing that is still outstanding for this year is that there are a few dues that have not been paid. Yes a few trade tables and commercial spaces have not yet paid. Please don't make us chase you.

Overall it was a success and we will be preparing for the 2009 Show. Once again we thanks the sponsors and members for their support. One things that I forgot to mention when handing out the awards. Is to thanks Ingleburn Trophies for the great work they did with the plaques.

The committee thanks you all,

Pablo Bolomey
President 

Macarthur Herpetological Society


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 2, 2008)

Yay for MacHerps!!


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 2, 2008)

One of my highlights....


----------



## Miss B (Apr 2, 2008)

"Made to Order" .... lmao, sounds sinister :twisted:


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 2, 2008)

I have 6 cats around my area they can use if they like. They roam free and fight and carry on all night. I'd be happy to help


----------



## Australis (Apr 2, 2008)

I want one of those hats!

:|


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 2, 2008)

Australis said:


> I want one of those hats!
> 
> :|


 
well i do! haha less cats :twisted:
(except the one on my head of course)

lol


Nat


----------



## SnakePower (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah those hats were pretty unique! There was heaps of awesome stuff around on the day, I was just a bit disappointed that I didn't get more time to cruise around and see everything, too busy.

Finally feel like I have recovered today from the weekend. It was an awesome day, definitely worth all the effort and big thankyou to those who organised the event from MacHerps, the day was enjoyed by everyone that attended I am sure!!

Zac.


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 2, 2008)

*The day after*

Just thought I'd share a couple of pics of a couple of ppl who worked extremely hard to put this show on. They did such a great job too


----------



## Melanie (Apr 3, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> AAAAAAAAA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> i couldnt find ya after it was time to pack up...to ask ya what ya forum name was and couldn't say cya!!!
> mate i tell you what, your the nicest person ive ever met, i wish i could of talk longer HA HA HA
> 
> ...


 
I thought I was the nicest person you've ever met! :shock:

This show was the first I had ever been to and I enjoyed It immensely. Thank you for the tour Luke, you have been such a big help!

Melanie


----------



## extreme_pets (Apr 5, 2008)

to the team from mac herp that was a great effort We were very impressed and can't wait until next year.
to all the friends whom helped us and customers whom helped ben, justin ,gino , rob,melinda, tom, pinky, damien. thankyou so much if it wasn't for your help we would not be here you are very much appreicated. it was a great day 
from the extreme pets team.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 5, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Just thought I'd share a couple of pics of a couple of ppl who worked extremely hard to put this show on. They did such a great job too



Hahaha...what are you doing near his nose!?


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 7, 2008)

Some belated pictures


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 8, 2008)

Who's the chicky in the glasses and the new baby?


----------

